# Here's one I came up with today



## Joanie (May 2, 2008)

The shiraz isn't even out of the box yet!


----------



## moose (May 2, 2008)

You certainly make top notch labels. Two thumbs up!


----------



## smokegrub (May 2, 2008)

Doggone you're good!


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2008)

Very nice Joan,but thats too early. You cant know the abv until its at least started!


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2008)

Very nice Joan,but thats too early. You cant know the abv until its at least started! HeHeHe!


----------



## Joanie (May 2, 2008)

Why thank you gentlemen! You are most kind. For me it's just plain fun!

Wade, the beauty of Photoshop is that you can easily change that stuff!


----------



## Wade E (May 2, 2008)

I'll assume your guessing on the abv then!


----------



## Joanie (May 2, 2008)

Well...I had to put _some_ number in there!!


----------



## grapeman (May 2, 2008)

You should have fun making labels when all your different varieties start bearing well. Then if you need more variety I could supply some variety for you. If all the cuttings varieties I have planted now at least have a few take, I will have approximately 35 varieties growing(11 more varieties planted)! Most of those are wine grapes so naturally they will need some type of label. I probably should just settle on a basic label and then add varietal!


----------



## Joanie (May 2, 2008)

Good grief! Thirty-five varieties??? That's just crazy talk!


----------



## scubaman2151 (May 2, 2008)

Wow, another great label. You really have a knack for making these things.


----------



## pizz65 (May 3, 2008)

Joan what are you using to make these labels up??


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2008)

Joan said:


> Good grief! Thirty-five varieties??? That's just crazy talk!




I like variety! So you think I am exagerating HUh? How about this.....


1)Concord
2)Niagara
3)Buffalo
4)Leon Millot
5)Marechal Foch
6)Alden
7)Chardonel
8)Frontenac
9)Steuben
10)Traminette
11)Cab Franc
12)Catawba
13)Glenora
14)Marquis
15)Reliance
16)Canadice
17)St. Pepin
18)LaCrosse
19)St. Croix
20)GR-7
21)Corot Noir
22)Noiret
23)Sabrevois
24)Marquette
25)Mars
26)Petite Amie
27)Cayuga
28)Vignoles
29)MN 1200
30)Edelweiss
31)NY 76.844.24
32)ES 6-16-30
33)LaCrescent
34)Ravat Red
35)Native Cross


There. I think that's all. Some of them I only have one vine of, like the Native Cross. The Ravat Red is a misidentified Ravat 34(which is a white).


Joan do you think I should make a different label for each of them? If I make my vineyard map like yours-color coded- I think I would have a veritable rainbow going!


----------



## pizz65 (May 3, 2008)

also Joan, what kind of printer do you have??


----------



## Joanie (May 3, 2008)

pizz65 said:


> also Joan, what kind of printer do you have??



I use Photoshop and I have a Canon Inkjet. Sometimes I use the color laser at work. (Shhhh!)


----------



## Joanie (May 3, 2008)

Appleman, you would have a glorious grape map!!!

As for labels? YIKES!!


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2008)

Joan said:


> Appleman, you would have a glorious grape map!!!
> 
> As for labels? YIKES!!




Joan I do have a vineyard map in my computer on my CAD program to scale. Even when I print it on36x48 paper the vine labels are tiny. Actually, here is the largest part of the map. 


/images/uploads/20080503_065825_VineyardE.PDF


Zoom in to about 400% and take a walk around the grounds. *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie (May 3, 2008)

That is an excellent map!!! (Mine's prettier!!



) Great details! I watch kids use CAD and it's amazing. I also know I don't know the first thing about it other than it's really cool!!!

I'm thinkin' you need to plant a whole lot more of the best apple there is...Honey Crisp! You have only one tree! Ditch the Macs and plant some good apples!


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2008)

I drove by an orchard replant on Thursday last week. They removed an old block of about 40 acres of McIntosh apples. Not sure what they were planting for apples, but the Cornell Northeast Fruit Specialist told me the orchard was planting Honeycrisp. If they planted that block to all Honeycrisp- I'm guessing at about 6x15 foot spacing, that would be about 600 trees per acre by 40 acres, that would be 24000 new Honeycrisp trees. There are more and more of them going in up here all the time. I have the McIntosh apples because they make a really good base for cider, which in turn can be drunk fresh or turned into hard cider or wine. I would plant more of the Honeycrisp myself, but don't really need any more apples than I have now. That one little tree I have bears about 6-8 bushels a year and they do eat very well. I'm glad you like them too. A whole lot of folks are liking them.


----------



## Joanie (May 3, 2008)

Empires used to be my favorites but not since Honey Crisps came along. I love an apple that POPS when you bite into it!


*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## rrawhide (May 3, 2008)

Hey Appleman

I took 'the walk' too - about 1/2 way through - got tired - had to send for a glass of wine - then finished the back 1/2!!!!

Great job - looks like fun!

Take care.

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2008)

I put that together last year to help keep track of where I have everything since there are so many kinds planted. Hopefully within another couple years I will have it figured out what varieties I really want to grow and vint. Then I will plant an acre or so each of those varieties. Glad you took the tour. I already decided I need more of the St. Pepin. I have 150 cuttings in the greenhouse and another 500 buried up, callousing. In a couple weeks I will lay black plastic mulch on raised beds, add drip line under the plastic in the nursery and stick those 500 cuttings. I'm working on getting enough to plant about an acre of the St. Pepin to start.


Geez, I have really strayed off topic here. This started out with Poor Joans great label!


----------



## uavwmn (May 28, 2008)

Sweet label, Joan.


----------

